# Pregnant with POF \ low AMH



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello

I'm 36, and just been told I have an AMH of 0.1.  I'm looking to hear from anyone out there who has been able to get pregnant with a low AMH..... or to start a new topic with other women who like me are trying against the odds! I'm going to start treatment at the Lister Hospital.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Sam - I would come onto the poor responder thread; some of ladies there are in a similar position to you and are working to beat the odds! We have some pretty inspiring stories of ladies with high FSH/low AMH getting pg and have had particular success with DHEA. Remember AMH is only part of the picture - did you have your FSH tested or a follicle count done? Are you AF regular (seems such an old fashioned indicator but is actually important!!)? One lady on the poor responder thread had no periods for 5 months, was told she had POF and had gone through the menopause but she managed to get her AF back on track with lifestyle changes!

I should imagine you'll feel pretty low right now so here are a couple of inspiring links..

This is a Greek study on DHEA in women diagnosed with POF:

http://www.neogenesis.gr/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=70

This one is about cases of natural pregnancy with undectable AMH:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17562340

You are in the right place in this country at the Lister although ladies on the PR thread also seem to have done really well at the Jinemed in Turkey.

/links


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Sam,

Here is the link to the poor responder thread if you havent found it already 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=155766.195

Good luck on your journey  

Nikki xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello! Thanks for sending me the link, I have posted a message and tapped Notify so I'm hoping that works and I'm now on this thread.


Sam


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok, I think I'm getting the hang of this now.  

LittleJenny - I'm not sure what AF is?  I think it maybe cycles. No, I'm not regular. I used to be but these days I seem to have a cycle every 18 to 20 days or so, but not all that regularly.  Thanks for the info on dhea from the greek ivf clinic, that sounds amazing!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Sam if you need any help just give me a shout 

at the top of the page you should see 'show new replies to your posts' clicking this will show you all post you have posted on when someone replies, hope that makes sense 

The one above 'show unread post since last visit' is all posts that have been posted since you were last on from all over FF which are all clickable

Here is a link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.0 'what every new member needs to know' including a list of all the abrieviations

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0 and introductions and starting out where you can introduce yourself and tell us about you and your ttc journey, a moderator for that board will be able to give you more links to help you find your way around


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sam - AF is Aunt Flo - yes your period!!!  Glad the links helped - hope to see you on the poor responder thread.


----------

